# xorg7 - Wo ist meine Pseudotransparenz hin?

## musv

Hi,

seit vielleicht 2 Tagen ist meine Pseudotransparenz verschwunden.

Sowohl gkrellm als auch die gdesklets zeigen die Umrißklötze der eigentlich transparenten Flächen. Und wenn ich das Hintergrundbild ändern möchte, geschieht das nur noch auf dem Monitor, auf dem ich den Befehl (fbsetbg) eingegeben hab. Der 2. Monitor bleibt davon reichlich unbeindruckt. Auch aterm zeigt ganz nett das ursprüngliche erste Starthintergrundbild vom Enlightenment an, egal ob und wie oft ich das bereits geändert hab.

Bis vor 2 Tagen funktionierte das doch. Allerdings hab ich keine Ahnung, mit welchem Package ich das kaputtgeupdatet hab. 

Als Windowmanager benutze ich Enlightenment. Allerdings zeigt sich selbiges Phänomen auch bei Fluxbox. Muß also direkt am X liegen. 

Meine X-Version: 7.0-r1

Kernel: gentoo-sources 2.6.15-r3

----------

## Ampheus

enlightenment unterstützt meines Wissens keine Pseudo-Transparenz.

----------

## Lawless

Wieso sollte e keine Transparenz unterstützen?!

Also meine Eterms, mein xchat und mein gkrellm sind transparent wenn ich das einstelle...

Mit 16.7 eben pseudo und mit 16.8 ist auch die echte im WM integriert.

--

Zum Problem kann ich btw nichts sagen - mein Umstieg auf 7.0 hat der Transparenz keinen Abbruch getan...

----------

## Ampheus

Also ich benutze den e17 und bei mir funktioniert es nicht. Etwas in der Art haben auch die Entwickler geschrieben. Hat der e17 eigentlich ein tool, um die Fenster transparent zu machen mit composite oder muss ich da den xcompmgr benutzen?

----------

